# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Duhet të qëndrojë një lidhje pas vdekjes së dashurisë?

## DI_ANA

Nuk e kam kuptuar kurre, si dy njerez mund te rrine bashke akoma,vetem e vetem se mund te kene femije bashke apo vetem per hir te nje mentaliteti,ne te cilin thuhet qe eshte turp nga te tjeret te ndahesh...
Po çfare do te na thote familja?
Po komshija?
Po njerezit?!

Ky fakt per fat te keq eshte nje nga fenomenet qe ndodh kudo neper bote,por shume me e theksuar ne vende te varfera,te prapambetura.
Me shqeteson fakti qe kjo gje ekziston edhe ne vendin tone!
Me thoni.....
Si mund te jetohet pa dashuri?
Si mund te jetosh nen hijen e tjetrit?
Si mund te jetosh e gjunjezuar dhe skllave e ndjenjave te tua?

Si mund te jetosh nen  detyrim?!
Kam rastisur ne jeten time shume raste te tilla dhe kurresesi nuk dua te gjykoj keta njerez,por mund te them me bindje dhe zemer te plote qe kurre nuk do et desha te jetoja ne vendin e tyre!

Disa nga keta çifte e dine te verteten e hidhur,ate te humbjes se dashurise,por e kane te veshtire ta pranojne dhe ti bejne balle!
E sdine qe nuk mund te shkojne me kurre si dikur,pasi diçka e thyer nuk ngjitet me,e dine qe jane bere te huaj per njeri tjetrin,e dine qe vetem nje lidhje fallco i mban te bashkuar....
Ajo qe une quaj jete monotone ku dy njerez jane mesuar te rrine bashke dhe ku kujtojne per tu justifikuar para ndergjegjes personale,kujtimin e nje dashurie qe ishte aq e forte me pare,saqe hija e saj i verbon akoma per te mos pranuar te verteten!
Ate te vertete ku dashuri ska me!

Dhe nuk arrijne te mjeret ta pranojne qe kjo lloj dashurie ka vdekur dhe qe ata rrine bashke akoma sepse as njeri dhe as tjetri nuk e marrin dot iniciativen e nje ndarjeje!
Disa te tjere nuk e shohin qe ato probleme qe mund te kene pasur muajt e fundit te vitit,ditet ose vitet,nuk kane qene ne te vertete probleme por thjesht nje mungese ngrohtesie,komunikimi,besimi...
Dhe aty keta te fundit, e kuptojne qe eshte e pamundur te jetosh pa tjetrin dhe vetem fakti i humbjes se njeri tjetrit do ishte nje dezert i paimagjinueshem!

Po per te tjeret....Per ata qe nuk ka mbetur me asgje nga keto qe thame?!
Ata rrine prej turpit ose rrine sepse kane frike nga thashethemet,frike per te perballuar vetem jeten,ose sakrifikohen per femijet duke harruar jeten e tyre!

Ah kjo dashuria....
Si mund te duhesh me dike aq shume nje dite,si mund te jesh aq i lumtur nje dite dhe diten tjeter mos jesh por ke ngelur vetem si nje vegim ne jeten e tjetrit?!
Si mund te duhesh me dike aq shume dhe nje dite te kuptosh qe asgje me nuk ka rendesi ne lidhjen tuaj....Pasi çdo flake dashurie eshte shuar dhe ka mbetur vetem loti dhe zhgenjimi?!

A mund te jetojme pa dashuri?
A jetohet vetem me kujtimet e saj?!

----------


## YaSmiN

Une do ndahesha akoma edhe te kisha femije ose dicka tjeter qe nuk te ndikonte qe te detyrohesha te rrija.Jeta ime edhe familja ime nuk ka te beji me njerezit qe nuk kane vend atehere nuk do rrija me nje njeri qe nuk me do me ose ka vdekur dashuria.

----------


## etno_melaqja

Mendimi im:

Shumica e grave nuk ngahen per hater te fmive...ose pse nuk jan te forta...(duke ditur se te ne ende nuk eshte aj ligj ku pas ndarjes nenes i takojn femit....).

Nese do ti kisha fmit ende te vegjel do te ndahesha...por me von jo...

----------


## IL__SANTO

Lidhja bazohet mbi dashurine keshtu qe po nuk pati Dashuri nuk eshte me e qendrushme as Lidhja mes dy personave.

----------


## J@mes

Lidhja midis dy individesh eshte komplekse dhe duhet kuptuar qe ne fillim ajo bazohet mbi pasionin, ndjenjen, freskine dhe kuriozitetin per te zbuluar partnerin.
Nje lidhje e shendoshe zgjat ne kohe pasi ne te eshte investuar nga te dy partneret.
Dashuria kthehet ne nje bashkesi virtytesh dhe ndjenjash qe nuk mund te shemben kollaj, vetem ne rastin kur njeri nga partneret nuk ka dhene aq sa te kete marre, ajo lidhje peson lekundje.
Nje "Zjarr" i cili ushqehet cdo dite mund ti rrezistoje cdo "shiu" te furishem.
Keshtu qe te nderuar parafoles nuk mund te paragjykohet asnje lloj dashurie e tjetrit pa kuptuar rrethanat dhe ndjesite e njerit dhe te tjetrit qe i kane sjelle ne shuarjen e dashurise apo edhe me keq akoma ne ndarje.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Lidhja midis dy individesh eshte komplekse dhe duhet kuptuar qe ne fillim ajo bazohet mbi pasionin, ndjenjen, freskine dhe kuriozitetin per te zbuluar partnerin.
> Nje lidhje e shendoshe zgjat ne kohe pasi ne te eshte investuar nga te dy partneret.
> Dashuria kthehet ne nje bashkesi virtytesh dhe ndjenjash qe nuk mund te shemben kollaj, vetem ne rastin kur njeri nga partneret nuk ka dhene aq sa te kete marre, ajo lidhje peson lekundje.
> Nje "Zjarr" i cili ushqehet cdo dite mund ti rrezistoje cdo "shiu" te furishem.
> Keshtu qe te nderuar parafoles nuk mund te paragjykohet asnje lloj dashurie e tjetrit pa kuptuar rrethanat dhe ndjesite e njerit dhe te tjetrit qe i kane sjelle ne shuarjen e dashurise apo edhe me keq akoma ne ndarje.




Jam dakort!

----------


## ShocK

Cfare bejne akoma dy persona qe nuk duhen....!
Ne Shqiperi eshte pak e veshtire te behet nje divorc,por kohet e fundit i kane bere pune Gjykates  :ngerdheshje: .
E kane kuptuar me ne fund qe nuk mund te jetosh me nje person qe se dashuron,sepse disa me vite me pare te "vriste" Opinioni i shumices,por tani mesa duket po fillon te zhduket  :shkelje syri: 
Mendimi im : Nuk ke pse jeton akoma me nje person vetem pse te vjen zor te degjosh se cfare do thone njerezit per ty.
Me mire nje ndarje,sesa te jetosh me nje person qe se do,per hir te Opinionit.

----------


## buffa

jam plotesisht dakord me mendimin tend Di-ana nuk mund te jetosh  me nje njeri te ''huaj'' qofte edhe pse ke femije .Per mendimin tim femija e vuan me shume kete situate sidomod kur shperthejne ''diskutimet'' e zjarrta apo kur sheh nenen qe qan .Per fat te keq turpi ne kulturen tone ze nje vend te madh por mos harro edhe gjendjen ekonomike te nje gruaje shqiptare qe e pa pune apo pa shtepi eshte e detyruar te kthehet ndoshta ne shtepine e prinderve apo me keq  ku ka te martuar nje vella .Une nuk do te qendroja kurre me nje njeri qe nuk kam me asgje te perbashket apo me keq qe e urrej, vetem per hir te femijes ,por cdo njeri ben zgjedhjen e vet.

----------


## maryp

une jam e mendimit qe kur vdes dashurija eshte e kote qe njerezit mundohen te rrine bashke edhe kur kane femije....ky eshte mendimi im, por une kam 10 vjet qe jetoj larg nga shqiperia dhe mentaliteti im ka ndryshuar,une ne gusht isha ne shqiperi dhe pashe qe cdo dite po ndodhin ndryshime te medha, por jema akoma shume larg nga kjo ideja jone.nuk flas per brezin e ri apo per ato qe banojne ne qytetet e medhaja, flas per njerez qe kane vite qe jane martuar e jetojne ne shqiperi dhe kushtet jane ato qe jane.....pjesa me e madhe e tyre as qe e pyet veten nese eshte akoma e dashuruar apo jo,sepse ne radhe te pare nuk kane kushte per te enderruar nje jete ndryshe

----------


## BlackEagle

Me ka rene rasti te degjoj fjalet e dikujt qe kishte 40 vjet i martuar, dhe qe ne nje bisede qe po behej per sa i perket dashurise dhe bashkjeteses midis dy njerezve u shpreh:

Mbas 40 vjetesh i martuar, po ju them se me eshte bere gruaja si motra, e vetmja gje qe e ndan eshte fakti se me gruan kam mardhenie seksuale dhe me motren jo.

Dikush pranon ndarjen, rruga me e lehte do thosha une. Te prishesh nuk eshte kurre veshtire, te ndreqesh duhet vullnet, kurajo, inteligjence por mbi te gjitha KOHE.
Nuk eshte aspak konstruktive dhe sociale ndarja, nuk eshte aspak njerezore mbi te gjitha, dhe pse sote fjala "Njeri" ka dale nga kuptimi i plote qe mban ne ato 5 shkronja qe ka.

Ok, qe te jem me realist, ka dhe ekstremitet, ne jete njerzit njohin dhe ekstremen, dhe ne rastin ekstrem do thosha se ndarja eshte menyra me e mire per te ndjekur.
Megjithate, persa i perket ndarjes ne vija te pergjithshme do et thosha se nuk jam pro, dhe aq me teper kur ke femij.
Po ju tregoj se ketu ku jetoj, jam i vetmi beqar dhe pa femij dhe se 5 fqinjet e mij jane te divorcuar dhe te peste kane femij, por po ju them dhe me besoni se te gjithe ata femij jane me probleme.Dikush merret me droge e dikush vjedh apo dikush tjeter ka rene ne burg qe ne moshen 16-17 vjeç.
Dua t'ju sqaroj se nuk jetoj ne shqiperi dhe se kushtet ketu jane shum here me te mira se sa ne shqiperi, por dhe pse keshtu, femijet qe rriten 1 jave tek nena dhe 1 jave tek babai serish kane probleme.

Duhet te behet pak dallim mendoj, po te mendosh gjendjen ku jeton, dhe po te arsyetosh gjendjen ekonomike qe ke, shpesh, eshte gjendja ekonomike qe jep stres, dhe ç'rregullime ne familje. 
Por jeta s'blihet me para, dhe te mos i materializojme gjerat.
Dy partnere ziren dhe per gjera nga me absurdet, dhe ndahen per gjera nga me absurdet.
Mos qaj per ate qe nuk qan per ty: thote nje fjale e urte popullore, por njerzit harrojne, apo s'mendojne kaq gjat dhe qajne per gjerat pa goje e pa shpirt qe i rrethojne, dhe harrojne, apo i vendosin ne radhe te dyte gjerat me shpirt, njerezit qe i rrethojne, partnerin, femijet.
Po pse, kaq e lehte eshte te hedhesh posht vite me radhe nga jeta jote, vite per te cilet ke investuar shum gjera, por mbi te gjitha KOHE.
E megjithate, eshte fare e thjesht te thuash " I give up" kaq ishte, mbaroj, ndahemi, por nje njeri me pak kulture dhe pak inteligjent do thosha une, para se te arrinte deri ketu, pra tek ndarja, do te bente nje analize te mire dhe holle te te gjithe te kaluares, dhe po te kishte vullnetin e mire, dhe pak dashuri ne shpirt, kete jo vetem per partnerin, por dashuri te pergjithshme, per kedo, do te riprovonte dhe nje here qe ti jepte nje rrugzgjidhje "çorbes" qe mund te jete krijuar ne familje.
Dhe nje mije here po te biesh, provo dhe nje here te ngrihesh, apo jo?

Dhe nuk eshte trimeri, te mos dish te rrezohesh, por eshte trimeri dhe zgjuarsi te dish te ngrihesh, dhe te ngrihesh pa lenduar kend.

Te ndahemi, Ok , u ndame, po ç'emer do ti japim te shkuares kur ishim bashke, si do ta quajme?

Thoni, ndergjegja nuk do na vrasi ndopakë?

Thoni nuk do na vij turp per ate qe dikur dashuruam ?
Po pse dashuruam valle? Vetem per te prekur dike, per disa ledhatime te kota?

Po Humaniteti yne ku humbi?

Asnje nuk eshte perfekt ne k'te bote, dhe le te supozojme se une per injorancen time dje, zgjodha nje njeri qe nuk ishte i denje per mua, por qe kete e mesova vetem vite me pas. Po si do ta quaj veten per gjith ato vite kur kam jetuar me ate njeri ? Te verber? Injorant? Budall? Apo si ?

Po si valle do ta quaj veten ne te ardhmen, vite me pas "ndarjes" si do ta vleresoj veten per ate qe bera ? 
Po sikur te ndodh qe te zhgenjehem prapë ? Si do te mendoj ?

Jeta e njeh mire zhgenjimin, dhe me shume se nje here apo jo ?

Thone nga anet tona, se Burri e njeh gruan, apo gruaja e njeh burrin diten e dheut, pra diten e fundit te jetes se tij .
Kjo gje eshte e barabarte me "Kurre" mendoj, pra s'mund te njihet kurre fund dhe krye nje njeri, se nga çasti ne çast njeriu mund te marre nje vendim te gabuar dhe te hedh ne humnere gjithshka qe kish vite e vite qe ish munduar ta ndertonte, si Ndarja per shembull.

Ok, ndahemi, ne djall ti, ne djall une, ne djall dhe femijet.

Dhe ja, nje njeri qe gjith jetes si kish bere keq kujt, dhe qe gjith jetes kish qënë konstruktiv dhe i dashur, sote, u ndje i lodhur, dhe .........................

Thjesht, nje fjal, nje plumb qe doli nga nje gryke pushke qe kurre s'kish qelluar me pare dhe kush e di sa jete plagosi.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Te ndahemi, Ok , u ndame, po ç'emer do ti japim te shkuares kur ishim bashke, si do ta quajme?
> 
> Thoni, ndergjegja nuk do na vrasi ndopakë?
> 
> Thoni nuk do na vij turp per ate qe dikur dashuruam ?
> Po pse dashuruam valle? Vetem per te prekur dike, per disa ledhatime te kota?
> 
> Po Humaniteti yne ku humbi?



Duhet te jetojme edhe per veten!

----------


## FierAkja143

Nje cift qe ka krijuar familje ska si te ndahet sepse "nuk dashurojn me njeri tjetrin"  Kur krijon familje duhet te besh shume sakrifica dhe jeta jote eshte me teper e dedikuar tek femiet deri sa ata te riten. Femiet behen prioritet dhe kush nuk e kupton kte ska pse te martohet dhe te bej femi.  Pastaj nqs ven ne nje mosh ku femiet e tyre jan ritur dhe kan filluar jeten e tyre, atehere eshte me e pranushme per ta te ndahen.

----------


## mario_kingu

> Nje cift qe ka krijuar familje ska si te ndahet sepse "nuk dashurojn me njeri tjetrin"  Kur krijon familje duhet te besh shume sakrifica dhe jeta jote eshte me teper e dedikuar tek femiet deri sa ata te riten. Femiet behen prioritet dhe kush nuk e kupton kte ska pse te martohet dhe te bej femi.  Pastaj nqs ven ne nje mosh ku femiet e tyre jan ritur dhe kan filluar jeten e tyre, atehere eshte me e pranushme per ta te ndahen.


jam plotesisht dakort por nje pyetje kam
ti do rije me njeri  i cili behet  pijanec te qellon etc edhe ti gjat ktyre vitve qe ritet fmia nuk shikon nje dit te bardh  ???
un mendoj  se sja vlen se edhe vet fmia nuk do te shikoj maman e ti te tortuar 
te vetmen gje qe do fitoj ajo femer qe fmia e saj do behet  si i jati ose do behet  me i mir nje nga te dya 
por te sakrifosh veten wtf jetojm ne 2007  nje femer mund te punoj mund ta nxhjeri vet buken e gojes edhe per fmit e saj  edhe ne fund te fundit do jet  krenare per veten e saj  
ciao 
respekte mario

----------


## ShocK

Me falni...........

Si mund te jetosh me nje person qe nuk e do,cfare te ardhme shef.............!

Si mund te jetojne dy persona bashke kur nuk ka dashuri,cfare do ndodhi pervec shkaterrimin te metejshem edhe kjo eshte e mire per femijen !
Per mendimin tim dy persona qe nuk duhen me e mira eshte te ndahen sepse c'do gje do behet me e veshtire,si per ciftin si per femijte.

----------


## FierAkja143

> jam plotesisht dakort por nje pyetje kam
> ti do rije me njeri  i cili behet  pijanec te qellon etc edhe ti gjat ktyre vitve qe ritet fmia nuk shikon nje dit te bardh  ???
> un mendoj  se sja vlen se edhe vet fmia nuk do te shikoj maman e ti te tortuar 
> te vetmen gje qe do fitoj ajo femer qe fmia e saj do behet  si i jati ose do behet  me i mir nje nga te dya 
> por te sakrifosh veten wtf jetojm ne 2007  nje femer mund te punoj mund ta nxhjeri vet buken e gojes edhe per fmit e saj  edhe ne fund te fundit do jet  krenare per veten e saj  
> ciao 
> respekte mario



Mario nuk thash un te perpiqen me thonj e me dhemb per te mbajtur nje lidhje kur nje nga partneret keqtrajtohet/turturohet!..  Ajo eshte ceshtje tjeter.  Po themi kur vdes dashuria, domethen e respektojn akoma njeri tjetrin partneret, jo kur jan kafsh.  Ne rastin qe thua ti sigurisht qe ska si te vazhdoj me ajo lidhje.  Po themi per te miren e femive qe mos te vriten shpirterisht nga ndarja e prinderve, jo te behen me probleme psikologjike duke par babain qe turturon maman (ose anasjelltash).  As ligji si le me kta dy prinder te jen bashk.  
Po flasim per njerez te civilizuar te cilit po mendojn per te miren e femive...ska si te mendoj per te miren e femies nje baba qe re maman ne sy te ti/saj.


Megjithate ka lloj lloj raste. Personalisht e dhash pergjigjen per raste ne te cilin ka humbur vetem "flaka" e dashurise (nese e mbaj mend mire per kte gje u hap tema) midis partnerve, jo respekti dhe njerzzleku (kshu thuhet kjo fjal? lol)
nejse gjith te mirat.

----------


## mario_kingu

> Mario nuk thash un te perpiqen me thonj e me dhemb per te mbajtur nje lidhje kur nje nga partneret keqtrajtohet/turturohet!..  Ajo eshte ceshtje tjeter.  Po themi kur vdes dashuria, domethen e respektojn akoma njeri tjetrin partneret, jo kur jan kafsh.  Ne rastin qe thua ti sigurisht qe ska si te vazhdoj me ajo lidhje.  Po themi per te miren e femive qe mos te vriten shpirterisht nga ndarja e prinderve, jo te behen me probleme psikologjike duke par babain qe turturon maman (ose anasjelltash).  As ligji si le me kta dy prinder te jen bashk.  
> Po flasim per njerez te civilizuar te cilit po mendojn per te miren e femive...ska si te mendoj per te miren e femies nje baba qe re maman ne sy te ti/saj.
> 
> 
> Megjithate ka lloj lloj raste. Personalisht e dhash pergjigjen per raste ne te cilin ka humbur vetem "flaka" e dashurise (nese e mbaj mend mire per kte gje u hap tema) midis partnerve, jo respekti dhe njerzzleku (kshu thuhet kjo fjal? lol)
> nejse gjith te mirat.


po pra ktu ram dakort  
edhe un jam dakort me ty  se nese iken ajo flaka e dashuris 
edhe nese e do fmin tende do rish  do besh  sakrific sidomos kur flasim vetem per flaken e dashuris por mendimi im eshte tjeter 
ja dy ciftet do qendrojn  por do jen te ftot me njeri tjetrin  sdo flasin sdo qeshin 
detyrimisht fmia kur te ritet  do jet i ftot 
pra sja vlen ajo gje qe thoni pak me lart  
nuk i uroj asnje njeriu ti ndodhi kjo gje as mua as juve kur e kures  :shkelje syri: 

nga do qe ta hedhesh  prap ne nje tem do dalim do largoheshit   nga ai ose ajo person 

edhe eshte dicka tjeter  dmth  nese dy prinder vadhdojn te rin bashk per work out  ate qe  ndodhi midis tyre edhe te vashdojn si me para jam plotesisht dakort  
 ciao respkete mario

----------


## DI_ANA

Pershendetje Dhe Respekte.....




Po Fierake Nga Nje Ane Eshtte Llogjike Ajo Qe Thua Ti...por Edhe Une Bashkohem Me Mendimin E Marios Kur Thote Qe Edhe Ashtu Nuk Eshte Mire Per Femijen....
Sduhet Te Harrojme Faktin Qe Nje Femije Eshte Jashtezakonisht I Zgjuar Dhe Ndjen Gjithcka Qe Ndodh Rreth Tij...si Te Mirat Ashtu Edhe Te Keqijat...

Ne Rastin Tone Ku Midis Prinderve Nuk Ka Me Dashuri Mendoj Qe E Ndenjura Per Nje Sakrifice ...nuk Do Te Ishte Solucioni Ideal...per Ekuilibrin E Femijes Ne Rradhe Te Pare Edhe Se Dyti Per Veten....
Femija Arrin Te Kuptoje Po Ti Flasesh Drejt Edhe Qarte....ne Nje Raste Te Tille Ndarja Do Ishte Gjeja E Duhur...

Dhe Dicka Tjeter Qe Ne Vendin Tone Ndodh Rralle Po Qe Ne Bote Eshte E Perhapur.....vazhdimi I Nje Relacioni Midis Ketyre Dy Personave QE Nuk Duhen Me Po Qe Respektohen...qe Mendojne Bashke Sesi Te Edukojne Femijen ...sado Qe Nuk Jane Me Bashke.....sado Qe Jeta Ka Marre Nje Rruge Tjeter Per Secilin....

Detyra Jone Eshte Te Japim Edukimin E Duhur Po Jo Te Sakrifikohemi Per Nje Gje Qe Nuk Ekziston Me....
Nuk Jetohet Me Zor Me Dike...nuk Mund Te Rrish E Lidhur Nga Kembet Me Kete Person Se Ke Femije...edhe Femija Vete Nje Dite Do Na Gjykonte...
Mendoj Pra Qe Ne Rradhe Te Pare E Bejme Per Veten Qe Te Jemi Te Lumtur Se Nj E Jete Kemi Njejohesisht E Bejme Dhe Per Femijet Tane...
Sduhet Te Tregojme Shembullin E Shtypjes....dhe Durimit Nga E Keqja...

Lindim Te Lire Dhe Vdesim Te Tille.....


Flm

----------


## alnosa

UNE MENDOJ NDRYSHE PER KETE GJE .
SE NJERIU KUR MARTOHET ,KALON NJE FAR KOHE DHE KRYESISHT KUR KETA SJELLIN NE JETE NJE FEMIJ ,DASHURIA NDERMJET NJERI TJETRIT KTHEHET NE RESPEKT ..,DHE HUMBASIN ATO NDJENJAT E DASHURIS SE ME PARSHME ,ME FJALET E BUKURA (zemra ,je jeta ime ,e bukura ime etc ),ME SJELLJET ME TE MIRA TE PARTNERIT QE TE KRIJOJ BESIMIN ME TE ARSYESHEM KUNDREJT TJETRIT .KETO GJERA QE TI I KUSHTOVE BURRIT TEND ,APO GRUAS TENDE ,TANI DUHET TJA KUSHTOSH TE GJITHE FAMILJES ,FEMIJVE ....PRA FILLON RESPEKTI FAMILJAR ...
THONE SE NJERIU PAS 1 KOHE MARTES 5 OSE 10 VJECARE PARTNERET  KALOJNE NJE KRIZE MOSKUPTIMESH ,DHE NE KETE KOHE ATY DO DUKET ZGJUARSIA E CIFTIT ,PER TE RUAJTUR FAMILJEN NGA SHKATERRIMI ...SEPSE GRUAN APO BURRIN NUK E SHIKON ME ME SYRIN E DASHURIN PO ME SYRIN E NJE PJESTARI TE FAMILJES ,NUK DISKUTOHET E DASHURON ,PO JO ME DASHURIN E ROMANCAVE APO FJALEVE TE BUKURA ..
E KAM TE DEGJUAR KETE GJE NGA NJE E NJOHURA IME ,QE HABITASHA NGA NJE DASHURI E ZJARRT PER BURRIN ISHTE KTHYER NE NJE MONOTONI E DETYRUESHME QE DUHET TE RRININ BASHKE PER SHKAK TE FEMIJVE .,MEGJITHSE E RESPEKTOJNE NJERI TJETRIN ..................

----------


## DI_ANA

Dhe Pikerisht Kjo Qe Thua Ti Eshte Respekt Po Jo Dashuri............ALNOSA
Te Gjithe Kemi Nevoje Qe Ato Fjale Te Mira Qe Na Jane Thene Dikur Te Na Thuhen Gjithmone....
Pse Duhet Te Zhduket Dashuria Edhe Te Kthehet Ne Monotoni...
Ku Eshte Lumturia Ne Kete Mes Ku Jemi Ne Vete....
Si Mund Te Jetosh Ne Monotoni E Respekt Per Femijen...
Jo Duhet Te Jetosh Me Dashurine Edhe Femijen..
Cdo Gje Ka Vendin E Saj..
Dashuria Per Partenerin Edhte Tjeter Nga Ajo E Femijes ...po Eshte Dashuri Ama....
Fjalet Zemra Ime ...jeta Ime ...ku Shkuan Valle...,??....

Te Dashuruar Perjete Jane Ata Qe Ne Rradhe Te Pare Mirembajne Dashurine Mes Tyre Pastaj Ate Qe U Japin Te Tjereve...
Edhe Kjo Dashuri Megjithese Fatkeqesisht Ekziston Rralle...per Mua Eshte Gjithcka...




Flm

----------


## IL__SANTO

DI_ANA vetem neper Libra ekziston dashuri e perjeteshme.Ne jeten Reale te pakten nga Eksperienca cdo gje ka 1 Kufi edhe mbaron.

----------

